# When to move kits and momma



## ClintDowns (Jan 18, 2012)

You can read in my earlier post, http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16452. I am getting some new rabbits with a shed and cages already installed. I would show some pics if I knew how to post them. A doe just had kits about 5 days ago and I am wanting to remove the kits and doe and stick them into a dog kennel while we take a day to move the shed. Then place them back in there. Do you think it will be to much stress on them to do that. Should I wait till they are on feed so if she disowns them they can still make it.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jan 19, 2012)

In my opinion & assuming these are domesticated rabbits from your information: you should be able to move mom & babies. If you are concerned about scent, a previous suggestion from another breeder is to rub a little vanilla under the doe's nose. This will cover any of your scent lng enough for her scent to get back on the kits. It seems to be less traumatizing than keeping them in the shed while it is being moved. 

I raise Lionheads & handle my kits from the day they are born. Granted the doe is used to me, but most likely you handling them should be fine. Especially if you are the one who feeds,waters & keeps their living environment clean. You could have the current owner transfer them.


----------



## ClintDowns (Jan 19, 2012)

These rabbits would be Californian. Im excited to hurry up and get them. I may try that. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't think you'll have any problems with the mama and small ones. They're generally pretty easy to move without any problems.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree that you should not have problems moving them. It is very rare for a doe to disown a litter she has been caring for unless you just take them away completely for several days. As long as they are remaining together, you should be fine.


----------

